# spasms



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

What does everyone do for the spasms due to the anxiety IBS??


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Jadair,I am on Buspar for my general anxiety disorder. I am also on Donnatal extend tabs for my IBS D. Donnatal is a antispasmotic and the new extend tabs are great for spasms. They are time released so you don't get woken up at night with spasms. Here is there website http://www.donnatal.com/ Also when I get flare ups I throw a towel in the dryer and fold it up and lay it across my stomach to soothes the pain.


----------

